# Etching with Salt,Vinegar and a 9v battery



## Necris (22/3/15)

Found this and think im going to give it a try,seems too simple to flop

Will post updates as i get things together

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## annemarievdh (22/3/15)

Cool


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## jtgrey (22/3/15)

Did 


Necris said:


> Found this and think im going to give it a try,seems too simple to flop
> 
> Will post updates as i get things together



Did you try it yet


----------



## Necris (22/3/15)

Not yet,was busy with a patina and some diy juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey (22/3/15)

Well i gave it a go and yes it actually works nice and fast ! Couldn't believe it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riddle (23/3/15)

Wow. This is amazing. I'm definitely going to give this a try

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

